# How a motherboard is made: Inside the Gigabyte factory in Taiwan



## Alex (26/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## RainstormZA (26/4/18)

I see they use anti-static wrist straps. Might be a pain in the rear but if they use it, then we technicians should follow their example.

Very interesting. 

Thanks for sharing @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

